# 1/25 bottom bumping yellow gravel/edge



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

i had some family from wisconsin in town for my sisters wedding this weekend. we got her married off and then took the family out fishing the next day. couple of the guys had never been out in the open water so they were excited. we ran out to 100' of water and caught a few baits and then headed to the yellow gravel. anchored up on a ledge we marked in 270' and started catching white snapper right away. they were happy just catching them. i was fishing in the back with live baits for the bigger fish but it was pretty slow going. i managed to pull up one scamp that ate a small ruby red. we also caught two sharks while here and the crew was pretty excited to see a shark. we cut them loose and moved in shallower to another ledge we found in about 220' and anchored up. the beeliners were here and they were pulling them up left and right. they were having a great time pulling them in. chris caught a red grouper but he was only about 16". he couldnt believe we had to let that size fish go. we got a quick pic and back he went. i had to hold the fish for him in the pic cause he acted kind of scared grabbing the live fish. we also caught three flounder during the day. they were all a bit to small so we let them live. caught a few more beeliners there and then headed to the edge in about 190 feet of water to end the day. we caught more beeliners immediately but these were much nicer size. my cousin jack caught one more scamp. i couldnt muster any bigger fish with the live bait today. tried them live, butterflied, filets. they just werent around or not hungry. we ended up with a nice mess of fish and happy memories for the crew. got back in, cleaned up, and fried up the fish for everyone to eat. tally for the day was 2 scamp, 20+ beeliners, and a handful of white snapper.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great job puttingyourrelatives fromway up north on fish.I bet theyreturn home toshare stories withfriends and family about theirdeep blue sea adventure. Deep water dropping has beenslow lately but youmost definitely put them on fish andended their trip with a great meal...Kudos to you! :bowdown :bowdown

Thanks for posting your trip! 

Jimmy


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Smiles all around, and a killer meal after the trip too. Those vermilion snapper are some of the tastiest morsels out there.... :hungry Congrats on a great trip and creating memories for your family!:clap


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

From the size of those pogies, looks like yellow gravel area to me.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good time, thanks for the report.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

good mess of fish. wish i could of got in on some of the action. catch ya on the next one.


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Those cheez heads really can catch fish. Great day.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice catch. I'm sure those guys had a good time.I wish we could havemet up with ya'll.You heading out this Saturday?


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

not going to be able to make it this weekend. gotta do some maintenance on the boat.


----------



## Fishfinder (Sep 22, 2008)

congrats man on the good fish that u guys caught.

glenn


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like you did them proud.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

which one was from WI?:moon I'm a Wisco native myself, gotta poke at the Brew Crew uniform, good job getting those guys out there to catch some fish, I bet they will go home and talk about all the fish they caught, ice is just coming off the lakes up there, so it's a good warm up for them!


----------

